# Adobe Cloud vs iCloud and Import



## George Burrows (Mar 16, 2018)

is wi-fiOperating System: IOS 11 iPad Pro and Windows 10 PC
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic CC and Lightroom CC

I am adding an iPad Pro 12.9 rather than a Windows Laptop. One of many questions is Cloud storage.


Research is telling me that iCloud has organizational issues.
Adobe Cloud does not allow you to make folders, rather make a folder in photos, cut and past into Adobe Cloud.

Ipad import is via a card reader dongle goes into photos and not into Lightroom. Also cut and drop in to LRCC.
Read that if the DSLR wi-fi you can upload the files. I am unsure of the destination
Thank You,
George


----------



## mcasan (Mar 16, 2018)

This of Cloud storage as similar to a managed library in Aperture, Capture One Pro or the new Lr CC.   You put the files into to the database and it handles where they physically are store.   You can create logical collections of the files.    A referenced library like in Lr Classic, Bridge, or Capture One Pro (it can do that also) tracks the location of the image in the file system's folders and subfolders.   

The wife and I use iPad Pro in the field and iMac at home.   We import into the iPad Pro camera roll and them into Lr CC on the iPad.  There we can do culling as needed.   When we come home, we use Image Capture to import into Lr Classic on the desktop.    Many time where we are shooting there little to no wifi coverage or bandwidth to ship home thousands of raw files.   BTW, we also copy the raw files to a WD My Wireless Passport Pro.  So there are at least two copies of the images brought back.


----------



## NicholasG (Mar 17, 2018)

2 questions: -

1) Once you import them into Lr on your iPad do you delete them from the Camera Roll? OR is it not really an import process more like adding them to the Lr catalog, with the photos remaining in the Camera Roll?

2) Have you tried to edit on your iPad and then load those edits into Lr Classic (without using the cloud)?

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## George Burrows (Mar 18, 2018)

NicholasG said:


> 2 questions: -
> 
> 1) Once you import them into Lr on your iPad do you delete them from the Camera Roll? OR is it not really an import process more like adding them to the Lr catalog, with the photos remaining in the Camera Roll?
> 
> ...



I have not used Lightroom CC. Just got the iPad Pro and the answer would be helpful. I talked with a an Apple salesman who said  Google Drive is free w/ unlimited storage. Also you can make files inside the drive which Lightroom will see. Raw and JPEG.


----------

